# Bacon Recipes



## LJTheriot (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey everyone, I am looking for some help. I have tried making a raspberry and chipotle bacon twice. The first time I used raspberry extract and chipotle powder mixed in with the standard salt, sugar and curing salt to make a kind of slurry that I coated the belly in. I let it cure in a ziplock for ten days before cold smoking, it didn't have much effect on the flavor. The next time I used raspberry powder and the same cure as before thinking that might soak into the meat better. It did have better flavor, but I wouldn't say it tasted like raspberry or chipotle. So my question is does anyone have any suggestions on how I might achieve my goal of infusing flavor into the bacon? I'm not looking for my bacon to taste like eating a raspberry, just would like it to have a strong hint.


----------



## LJTheriot (Mar 20, 2019)

Sorry, I should have mentioned that I tried that on the second batch, when I used the raspberry powder.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 20, 2019)

Maybe after curing and before smoking inject with a chunky rasberry mix. My injector has a really big needle that would allow that.


----------

